
Amazon SES CloudTrail Logging - hackmyway
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ses/latest/DeveloperGuide/logging-using-cloudtrail.html
======
hackmyway
Can we disable cloudtrail logging for a specific AWS service? e.g. I wan't to
disable cloudtrail logging for AWS SES.

Is there any way?

